# BBQ Pitmasters on TLC



## Greg Rempe (Nov 24, 2009)

How about some good ole fashioned SMACK TALK??

http://tlc.discovery.com/videos/bbq-pit ... sters.html

PS, Capt. Morgan's girlfriend is first up!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 24, 2009)

I love it when she snarls.


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 24, 2009)

Who let a chef get onto the mix, this out to be good for a laugh or 2 ?????


----------



## Chiles (Dec 28, 2009)

Ok, so where can I get Wagu beef briskette?  I'm changing my comp methods.


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 28, 2009)

Chiles said:
			
		

> Ok, so where can I get Wagu beef briskette?  I'm changing my comp methods.



Here: http://www.lobels.com/store/main/item.asp?item=56 

But I about swallowed my bubblegum when I saw the price!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 28, 2009)

F%^&  that...No way I'd feed meat costing that much to a judge


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 28, 2009)

NewHeart said:
			
		

> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell I spit sweet tea on the computer monitor when I saw it!!  LOL


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 29, 2009)

WalterSC said:
			
		

> NewHeart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see what they get for a tiny pot roast?  

pigs


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 30, 2009)

You have to be shittin me??!!  Who, in their right mind, is going to feed this to retarded judges??  Make sure you cut it with the grain for them NY judges.     Witt knows what I'm talking about.  If I have to spend that much on a hunk of meat to win...f that.  I can buy a hell of a lot of trophies for $139 and my ego doesn't need stroked that badly.


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 30, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> You have to be shittin me??!!  Who, in their right mind, is going to feed this to retarded judges??  Make sure you cut it with the grain for them NY judges.     Witt knows what I'm talking about.  If I have to spend that much on a hunk of meat to win...f that.  I can buy a hell of a lot of trophies for $139 and my ego doesn't need stroked that badly.




Well is you tryin to start something, LOL???  I am a judge and I love brisket, havent tried to do one myself but will try in a few days if the weather holds. Anybody got any good tips for doing brisket??


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 30, 2009)

I HIGHLY recommend you try to cook one before you judge another contest.  It's a tough piece to cook and you should have the whole experience to get an appreciation for what one must go through to put a piece of brisket on your judging mat.  Keep it slow and low and find a decent brisket rub.  It's a labor of love as you'll soon find out.  Good luck!!


----------



## Griff (Dec 30, 2009)

I was going to set it to record but, I can't find a listing for Pitmasters tomorrow. Did they skip Thursday this week because it's New Years Eve?


----------



## NewHeart (Dec 30, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Did they skip Thursday this week because it's New Years Eve?


Apparently.  The next new one is Jan 7.  The schedule is here: http://tlc.discovery.com/tv-schedules/s ... 93.38850.x


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm showing "Strange Sex" on TLC at 10:00 PM EST tonight ... What's up with that. Myron, Lee Ann and a whole hog, could it get any stranger


----------



## pringle1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Uncle Bubba wrote--

 You have to be shittin me??!! Who, in their right mind, is going to feed this to retarded judges?? 

You talkin about the same judges that gave you a first in pulled pork at a contest?  Wern't too retarded then were they.  Really now--do you hate judges that much??  I didn't call the cook that sent in a chicken entry with the skin stapled to the meat a retard.  He just over looked it.   It seems a lot of cooks blame their failures on the judges--are all 6 judges at the table inept??  Really now--let's be fair.  We love the sport just as much as you cooks and some of us are working hard to further our knowledge by attending extra classes, working for our master certification and table captain certification.  For the master judge certification we have to cook with a team so that we know what's involved in the cooking of fine BBQ.  Hope you cooks have the same chance to attend judging school.

Happy New Year and may all your "Q" be nines.

Dick Harding,  Certified BBQ Judge


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2009)

Welcome Dick!

btw, judging came after cooking.  People who get 1st place usually don't
need a judging class.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jan 1, 2010)

Uhhhh...I am a KCBS Certified judge.  

Do I hate all judges?  No, not all...just ones that I talk to after contests who continue to amaze me with their lack of knowledge and the ones who are there for a free lunch on my dime.  When you spend thousands of dollars to gear up and spend well over a thousand dollars per contest in meat, fuel, etc. it kind of gets to you when a judge tells you they like brisket that tastes like prime rib and you shouldn't cut brisket across the grain...never mind.  Granted , I sound like I'm casting a net but really I'm not.  Just a few real jackasses out there that piss me off...Witt too.

Personally, I think you're all nuts.  With some of the stuff I seen people do at contests, I'd be afraid to eat some of it and I'm sure stapling skin to chicken(what kind of an a-hole does this) is just the tip of the iceberg as to what you've experienced judging.

I have the utmost respect for anyone giving me 9's.


----------



## Old Dave (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a thank you on my blog for the KCBS judges for last year. There are many that do appreciate the great job that you do with KCBS judging. 

http://olddavespo-farm.blogspot.com/sea ... hank%20You

Dave


----------



## WalterSC (Jan 9, 2010)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I HIGHLY recommend you try to cook one before you judge another contest.  It's a tough piece to cook and you should have the whole experience to get an appreciation for what one must go through to put a piece of brisket on your judging mat.  Keep it slow and low and find a decent brisket rub.  It's a labor of love as you'll soon find out.  Good luck!!




Well I only judge contest`s with the SCBA and Brisket hasnt gotten this far in contest . The only brisket I have had so far was at someones house and at some Families house out side Dallas Tex.
I would decline from judging brisket till I learned more about it. Pork and Chicken I think I can handle  , I am one of those cookers who learned from thier fathers who learned from thier fathers and so forth. I am learning forward to doing some brisket at home and with group their is always someone who can give up a idea or two. And its always appreciated.


----------



## Rag1 (Jan 9, 2010)

This weeks show was good. Where the teams finished was amazing. I can't believe Mixon and Triggs submitted poor meats, but they faired badly. Were the other teams really that much better? It was great to see Tuffy pull a third. He is a class act. On a Saturday morning he always walks to every site and personally wishes each team "good luck". If near by, he always offers to back peoples rigs (RV or cookers) into tight spots.
At one contest he asked how I was doing (how I was cooking) and then proceeded to give me an hour of personal instruction, reveling many of his methods. That's a good guy.
As for judging, there are some numb nuts in there. The worst are the celebrity judges who think it's just a lark, or don't want to be doing it. Sometimes a sponsor drags his wife along who probably lives on water crest. 
I was told of one judge, when questioned about some wacky scoring, who said she was a vegetarian.
I always ask the other judges for their thoughts after we are done with a catagory. I may stop doing that, or wrap my head in duck tape first. Bobberqer has to be hand cuffed to his chair at some contests.
Brisket is hard to cook and it sucks to judge it. Most brisket submitted is poor. Dry, chewy and tasteless. Uncle Bubba puts out a good one, and a team called Lo N Slo makes a brisket that is some of the best beef of any kind I have ever tasted. I even came in 4th in brisket at Dover Downs in 08, but also have cranked out some groaners. 
Enough rambling....


----------

